# Anregung zur Items, NPC etc. Datenbank



## Deibels (17. April 2007)

Huhu Ihr,
ich habe mir gedacht auch mal ein oder zwei Gedanken zu posten die mich beschäftigen.
...bitte nicht über den Style der unteren Auflistung wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Kopie/Paste aus der Stichpunkt Liste)

Items- Datenbank

Wichtige schnellstmögliche Änderungen.

1.	Alle Maps müssen deutschsprachig sein.
2.	Alle vorh. eingetragenen Punkte müssen neu abgeglichen werden, so das die ursprünglich eingetragenen Koordinaten wieder annehernd passen.
3.	Die Mapgrößen müssen individuell angepasst werden und sollten in ihrer Größe nicht pauschalisiert werden.


Vorschläge um Übersicht und das Eintragen zu erleichtern.

1.	Mapeinträge sollten von jedem (mit Rechten zum eintragen) editierbar sein, um fehlerhafte o. ungenaue Einträge problemlos zu ändern. Eine Positions- Veränderung sollte möglich sein ohne den Eintrag löschen oder komplett neu zu erstellen.
2.	Die z.Z. verwendeten Icons ( farbige Quadrate) sollten durch klar definierte kleine Icons ersetzt werden. 
3.	Rohmaterialien- Items sollten nochmals mit klar definierten Icon unterteilt werden, da die Vielfalt an Rohmaterialien in manchen Gebieten eine Überflut an gleichartigen Item- Icons unübersichtlich wird.
4.	Eine feste Legende der Icons sollte auf jeder Map und zusätslich im Eintrage- Bereich vorhanden sein.


...vielleicht ist das eine oder andere ja umsetzbar von Euch, wir hätten es zumindest in unserer DB für gut befunden.

Gruss Deibels


----------



## Myronn (17. April 2007)

Ist schon was wahres dran Deibels... mal schauen, was die Technik dazu sagt. Ein großes Problem in HdRO ist momentan ja noch, dass wir keinen /loc Befehl haben. Wenn wir also auf dieser gezeichneten Karte was eintragen, ist das nur ganz grob und ungefähr, aber halt nicht wie im WoW-Portal eine genaue location. 

Auch die Verknüpfung zu den Quests ist so eine wichtige Sache. Aber die Techniker wissen was sie tun, ist ja nicht die erste Questdatenbank für sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin sicher, am Ende haben wir hier eine sehr coole Sache stehen! 

Inzwischen leben wir mit den Kompromissen und tragen ein was geht. Je mehr wir zusammentragen desto besser wird am Ende die DB und damit der Wert für die User. 

Viele Grüße
Myron

PS: Server sind noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grummel ...


----------



## Balisk (18. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Ist schon was wahres dran Deibels... mal schauen, was die Technik dazu sagt. Ein großes Problem in HdRO ist momentan ja noch, dass wir keinen /loc Befehl haben. Wenn wir also auf dieser gezeichneten Karte was eintragen, ist das nur ganz grob und ungefähr, aber halt nicht wie im WoW-Portal eine genaue location.



Aber zu den ganz genauen Angaben kann ich nur sagen das wenn man richtig guckt man auf der Karte nachher nur minimalste Abweichungen hat und wer dann seinen NSC, Gebäudeeingang usw. dann nicht findet ist mal ganz grob ausgedrückt doch auch selbst schuld.


----------



## Myronn (18. April 2007)

Also das gilt für Punkte, die zentral auf der Karte liegen. Aber mir ist es schon paar Mal passiert, bei locs, die am Rand liegen, dass da der eingetragene Punkt und der tatsächliche Standort schon abweichen. 

Also bei einem so großen Spiel ist generell eine /loc Funktion schon sehr sinnvoll...


----------



## Crowley (18. April 2007)

Ja, du hast recht Deibels, das sind alles gute Punkte, die ich auch umsetzen werde. Hier ist erstmal mein Fahrplan für die nächsten Tage:

- Kartenpunkte zu Quests zuordnen
- Die alten Koordinaten aus der DorenaK-DB neu justieren (die sind etwas verschoben
- Kartenpunkte editierbar machen

der Rest kommt danach. Blöderweise ist am Wochenende die Roleplay Convention, die bei uns grade mächtig Zeit verschlingt. Aber heute habe ich mir vorgenommen mal straff durchzuziehen, insbesoendere da das Portal inkl. Datenbank möglichst bald live gehen soll.


----------



## Crowley (18. April 2007)

so, Kartenpunkte zu Quests zuordnen geht jetzt, das könnt ihr ja dann schonmal nachtragen, wenn die Server wieder on sind.

Deutsche Karten hätte ich auch gern, aber da wir nicht an die Grafiken im Client kommen, bräuchte ich da Screenshots. nach Möglichkeit in der Auflösung 1600x1200, ohne Symbole (oben links bei Filter kann man die ausblenden), und ohne die Karten-Markierung des Chars (Screenshot aus anderer Zone einblenden).


----------



## Myronn (18. April 2007)

Damit kann ich nicht dienen, ich kann nur bis max 1200er Auflösung spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einer der anderen vielleicht hardwaretechnisch besser am Start?


----------



## Crowley (18. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nicht dienen, ich kann nur bis max 1200er Auflösung spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Zweifelsfall gehen auch andere Auflösungen, dann skalier ich das im Grafikprogramm. Übrigens hab ich jetzt (bis aufs Nebelgebirge) die deutschen Karten von Balisk eingebaut. Allerdings sind auf manchen noch Symbole zu sehen, die ja dann durch von uns eingetragene Symbole ersetzt werden sollen.


----------



## Deibels (19. April 2007)

Bin mir schon bewußt das die Umsetzung vom Alpha- System- DorenaK zu dem angedachten, kein´´mal ebend ist´´. Dennoch war das verhältniss Karte zu gesetzten Makierungen schon sehr genau auch wenn die Map als solches in ihrer Auflösung noch besser hätten sein können wahren selbst die sauberer in ihrer Auflösung als das was wir jetzt haben. Aber durch umrechnen und anpass versuchen wurde das Verhältniss zueinander total verfälscht so das im Ergebniss (stand jetzt) in allen Maps gravierende Fehler mitsich brachte, z.B. sind ganze Dörfer so weit verschoben das sie außerhalb der begehbaren Spielfläche währen.( siehe Michelbingen).
Auch ein erneutes verschieben der gesamt markierungs Maske zur Map macht keinen Sinn da mitlerweile wieder neue Punkte gesetzt wurden die aber ihrer Seits nun zu den vergrößten Maps passsen und darauf bezogen sehr genau sind. Beim verschieben der gesamt Maske würden diese nicht mehr passen.
Ich gehe davon aus das z.Z. es keinen von Euch möglich ist jeden Punkt i.G. zu kontrolieren daher kann ich ( kleiner Zwergenmakierer)  nur empfehlen stellt nichts von dem jetzigen Material zur Verfügung ihr schadet euch nur selbst mit dem Ruf eine der besten Datenbak gestalter zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (natürlich die besten,wie wir alle wissen).
Lieber einen Tag später präsent sein mit 150 Einträge weniger als das Caos was z.Z. vorhanden ist.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage macht es Sinn ins Vorhandene noch Item/Npc etc. Punkte zu setzen oder sollen wir lieber warten bis eine Akzeptabele Basis wieder hergestellt ist ? .

PS. bessere screens zu bekommen ist zz sehr schwer da sich die Maps i.G immerwieder teil resetten leider...

Gruss Deibels


----------



## Crowley (20. April 2007)

So, ich hab jetzt die Daten von eurer Datenbank korrigiert, die müssten jetzt an Ort und Stelle sein. Ihr könnt ja noch mal drüber schauen. Ihr könnt also fleißig weiter eintragen.

Falls es fehlerhafte Einträge gibt, schreibt die erstmal ins Forum, ich lösch die dann von Hand, der Karteneditor ist leider noch nicht fertig.

Coming up next:
- Karteneditor
- Item-Datenbank


----------



## Deibels (20. April 2007)

prima... solangsam wirds was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illecima (22. April 2007)

Nur so ein Gedanke, aber kann man mit den Daten was anfangen die man erhält, wenn man ";loc" ohne Anführungszeichen in den Chat eingibt? Es geht ja schließlich darum die Koordinaten so genau wie möglich zu gestalten. Ich glaube nur nicht so recht daran, dass zwei NPC die direkt nebeneinander stehen wirklich immer 0,1 Grad auseinander liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja anschauen kann man sich das ja mal!


----------



## Broni (29. April 2007)

ich würde auch vorschlagen das bei karten wie archet doppelt vorkommen da es ja 2 verschiedene gibt einmal archet beim intro und einmal archet nach dem intro  (und noch eineige maps)


----------



## Deibels (3. Mai 2007)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach braucht man keine IntroMaps.
Wer es Solo nicht einmal durchs Start Intro schaft wird den Rest des Spiels nie bewerkstelligen können. Selbst mit prall gefüllter Datenbank nicht.
Ansonsten artet es noch so weit aus das es keiner Datenbank sondern eines Spielerbots bedarf dem man nur sagt was er tun soll.
Aber wie gesagt das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Gruss Deibels


----------



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hi !

Wie ist es mit den Mobs, die man bei den Quest killen soll. Wärs net von Vorteil, wenn man die auch gleich mit erfaßt, wenn man schon da ist ?

Und was ist mit Screenshots. Sollen wir die schonmal machen, damit sie ggf. später hochgeladen werden können ? Ist das überhaupt gewünscht ? Wenn ja: welche Abmessungen / Format / Größe in kb.... ?

Ich finde diese beiden Sachen würden die Datenbank mittel- bis lanfristig gut abrunden - is aber natürlich auch wieder mehr Pflegeaufwand.

Grüße 

Jürgen


----------

